# Eye Infection - Baby Pigeon



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Pigeon Fanciers,

I am Syed from Bangalore(India). 

I had treated my baby Pigeons for one eye cold. Almost all seem to be fine now, except for one High Flyer Baby.

Since, last two days I have observed a Translucent Layer kind of thing in its right eye.

Its become a bit aggravated now though.

The Daily Treatment included - 

TOBA DM eyedrops - twice 
50 mg of METRODINAZOLE syrup
Erocin - 2 drops
1/3rd tablet of DOXT S tab(doxycycline)

I had given a complete treatment earlier that lasted for 9-10 days.

Please find the snaps here - 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646931128990/\

I have restarted the treatment.

Please advice.

Thanks. Syed


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe is a leukoma caused by a virus. Read about this on the Wiki page about cornea:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornea


Btw, here are you photos:


IMG_3286 by fancier.pigeon, on Flickr





IMG_3293 by fancier.pigeon, on Flickr


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Syed,
Sorry for delay in replying and sad to hear what's happening to your young birds.
Are your loft properly ventilated? That may be causing it. Get a good air flow going.

You're doing it right with the medications. Instead of enrofloxacin can you get tylosin to be given in combination with doxycycline?
Doxycycline is finest of them tetracyclines but it need to be administered for longer durations so 9-10 days isn't enough,please continue.
Toba DM isn't the product that is ideal to be used on eyes in pigeons. It has side effects,one of which is swelling of the eyes and lids. I will strongly advise you to discontinue its usage and keep washing the eye thoroughly with boiled saline water several times a day for 2 days. Then get Terramycin opthalmic ointment which is the ideal product to be used on pigeons.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Jass, he couldn't get the terramycin ointment in his area, so we used the Toba DM drops. How about Metro? He has given the bird a 50 mg dose for 10 days? Should this be continued?

Syed, stop the Toba drops and see if you can buy Tylosine to be administered with Doxy and terramycin ointment. Discontinue the drops, clean the eye gently as instructed by Jass and continue with medications for few more days.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The link shows a pic of his loft housed in his terrace. It looks ventilated quite well. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14895264218/in/set-72157646620103148/


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Ananth/Jass

Thanks for your advice. I will discontinue TOBA DM and search for Tylosine in Vet Pharmas located here. I didn't find "terramycin ointment" in any of the Pharmas here. Can you please advice me a Substitute for "terramycin ointment".

Moreover, to bring it to your notice, the baby HF's infected eye has become really Bad. Will post a pic of the same.

I was earlier using Ciplox Eye drops. Is this good to use in Pigeons. 

I will continue giving 50 mg of METRODINAZOLE syrup with 1/3rd tablet of DOXT S tab(doxycycline).

Thanks,
Syed.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Ananth/Jass

I was not able to find "Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment" in any of the Vet or General Pharmas near 5-8KM radius of my locality. They say it is an old and outdated medicine.. I asked for "Tylosine" in couple of Vet Pharmas, even that is unavailable. However, I am continuing my daily dosage of - 

50 mg of METRODINAZOLE syrup
1/3rd tablet of DOXT S tab(doxycycline)
Erocin - 2 drops ( tylosin not found)

I am using CIPLOX EYE drops instead of TOBA DM.

Let me know if I can use - "APLI CAPS" for eyes.

Also, washed the infected eye couple of times under running tap water.
Its a bore water that comes out of solar tank, so its quiet saline & luke warm.

The Left eye of HF Baby Pigeon seems to be completely gone, treating it to save the other eye. Hope, all goes well.


Please advice on the substitute medicines for-
♣ Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment
♣ Tylosine

It will be a favor if I can get a quick reply. Also would like to get an advice from other Pigeon Fanciers, if they have a solution on this. Don't wont to loose my dear pigeons due to this. Thanks

Syed


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Awaiting for reply on this...........


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Syed,
I'm so sorry I couldn't reply to your msg and thread yesterday. I was darn busy.

First we need to know what's causing watery eyes to all of your squabs. The squabs and their parents might be showing other symptoms too which need to be observed carefully and stated so to work out what's going on,,, actually.
Since you said your pigeons have one eye cold,its caused by chlamydia. Your adult birds might be carriers and causing illness to your young birds with undeveloped immune systems.
IME tetracycline group of meds works good against respiratory problems caused by ornithosis. Chlortetracycline+ worked good for me. Please ask for it.
My medicine supplier gave me this product and it also gave good results. I live at an hour and 15mins drive from Barwala, one of the three leading egg producing belts in India. So there are many products available thankfully. This product is unbranded one,can't be found on net. I'm attaching a pic for you to see and ask for a similar product from your vet pharmacy.
Every bird in your loft whether he's ill or not needs to be treated so to prevent re-occurance.
I will recommend to stop giving metro and continue with doxycycline(40-50mg) and enrofloxacin(5-8mg).
Ask for tetracycline hydrochloride eye ointment. Until you don't find it you can use ciplox

Please don't hesitate to ask things here or via PM


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When administering tetracycline family of drugs don't give calcium or grit to your pigeons as these drugs bind to calcium making them unavialble.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Joss,
Thanks for the reply.

I have couple of questions as I am new to these medicines.

* Firstly, I will search for "tetracycline hydrochloride eye ointment", I hope to find this atleast.

* The question is , Chlortetracycline+ and tetracycline hydrochloride( in ur pic) are powders or tablets. These need to be given orally to the infected bird or mixed in the drinking water for all birds. I need to administer both these medicines or either of one is sufficient. Once I find them, I will ask you for the volume/duration of dosage.

I will stop with Metro & continue with -
doxycycline & enrocin along with the eye drops once a day each.



Thanks,
Syed.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

*Eye Infection Baby Pigeon*

Hi Joss,

What about "CORTECYCLINE EYE OINTMENT". Any idea... why i ask this is because I slightly remember seeing this in one of the Vet Pharmas in my area.

Please advise.

Syed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think a new picture of the eye is in order as well as the other healthy eye.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

syed said:


> Hi Joss,
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have couple of questions as I am new to these medicines.
> ...


If you could get chlortetracycline+ then its sufficient. These come in both tablet and powder form. Severely affected and all sick birds should be separated from the rest and should be treated individually so you know how much medicine a pigeon is getting. Rest can be given mixed in drinking water.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry,the ointment above can't be used. It as hydrocortisone in it. While treating chlamydia, hydrocortisone can't be used as it can cause the fungus to grow.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

*Eye Infection In Baby Pigeons*

Hi Jass,

Hope you are doing good.

Unfortunately, both Terramycin & Tetracycline Eye ointments are unavailable here in Bangalore. They say that these are outdated products, no more in use.

Anyways, the good news is that I was able to find - "Tetracycline Hydrochloride Water Soluble Solution" and also started to give it in drinking water from today to all the birds.

I Would like to know the frequency of using the - "Tetracycline Hydrochloride Water Soluble Solution, in water. Is giving it 2-3 times a week in drinking water fine??

Moreover, since I have started giving this Tetracycline Hydrochloride WS Powder, do I need to avoid "calcium or grit" as per your suggestion.


Meanwhile, I will use Ciplox eye drops, along with Doxy & Enrocin.

Thanks. Waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You must ask the guy who said terramycin is outdated that what has replaced it,give me that. He's giving you tetracycline hcl powder and at the same time says tetracycline hcl ointment is out of date...how lame.. Alright

Yes you need to pull out calcium and grit. I gave this powder at half a teaspoon to a litre of water for CONTINOUS 12-15 days for treatment. If you give 2-3 times a week that's not gonna help,the bacteria causing the ailment will build resistance to the drug instead. So when you treat with this drug, treat for a continous period. After that you can run a prevention course with this drug for 5 days in drinking water after 3-6 months(,depending). Remove all other water sources from loft,give medicated water only during treatment.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Quite robust loft you've made Syed...hmmmmm
For how long have you been keeping pigeons in this setup???


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Syed has made few more alterations to his loft and now even has it under constant surveillance to monitor and deter some crazy goons who are after his birds.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What sort of alterations and what goons???


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

*Eye Infection in Baby Pigeons*

Hi Jass,

Thanks for your advice.

Here in Bangalore, "Terramycine/Tetracycline eye ointment is not available in any of the Vet Store. They suggest me to get it from the General Pharma. Those guys of the General Medicals tell me that these are Outdated. They dont even know the substitute of this. Infact, one of them told me that these were available 20-30 yrs back. I am really confused. Anyways, please suggest me a substitute for this Ointment. The " tetracycline hcl powder" I got it from the Vet Pharma, but the same ointment is no where available.
Really confused....

There is a last ray of hope, as in, I have to check out in one of the known Vet Pharmas here. Will visit it over the weekend for - "Terramycine/Tetracycline eye ointment". If there it is not available, then no hope of getting it anywhere here in B'lore. "Ciplox" is the alternative what I will use(pls suggest on this).


As per ur post what I understand is - I will continue the "Tetracycline HCL powder - Half Tea Spoon in 1 Litre of Drinking Water for another 15 days (to all birds). I will start the prevention course after (3-6 months) , by giving it 5 days in a week. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Meanwhile, will also give Doxy, Enrocin to the infected ones (as per ur post below) for 15 days.

Regarding the goons, writing in next post...

Thanks,
Syed.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

*Keeping Pigeons - A Big Challenge*

Hi Jass,

Keeping Pigeons is a Big Challenge to Pigeon Fanciers like us here in most parts of Bangalore( infact the entire city i guess).

Once the word spreads or the people come to know that you have Pigeons in ur Backyard,Terrace, Balcony or anywhere in ur premises, the First thing these Illiterate Local People plan is to Rob Birds from ur loft. 

One of my close friend has lost close to 30 pigeons due to robbery. The main reason for me in making the Loft so Robust is to make it Robbery Proof.

These goons here ( found in different ages ranging from kids to adults) break open the lofts made out of wood (of course) using their own tools, stones or anything. Then they take anything and everything that they can get their hands upon, Adult Birds, YB, new born chicks(even a day or 2 old), eggs, everything. Post Robbery they either sell them to the shopkeepers for Pennies (even 30 or 50/- Rs)or start raising them (even if they dont know the ABCD of Pigeon Keeping). The result is the Ultimate Death of all Pigeons,other Chicks & Eggs.

Even if we somehow Trace them & go to their houses to get our Birds back, they form a local group and start a fight with us stating that these are their own birds. Hence, I thought prevention is better, so made a good Iron Mesh Loft to save my Lovely Birds. Even after all this, they made 4-5 attempts to get their Dirty Hands on my Birds in my absence. It was only the last time, my neighbors informed me about their attempt to Break open the Door and locks of my loft that I came to know about it. I am waiting to get my hands on them, will Trash them Left & Right.

In case our Birds fly to their Premises, they don't return them back, saying now they have the right over the Birds as they caught them in their building. Once I had paid them to get me own Bird Back.

Anyways, to be on a safer side,I have set up more iron grills around my terrace and also planning to install a CCTV set up around the Loft. You must be laughing on this, but currently I have a Total of 8 solid locks protecting my LOFT. ( 5 on the Main door, 3 on the Trap Door).

The main problem is neighbors/people here are not co-operative. All these while they never informed me about the robbery attempt, else I would have been on more alert. Thanking God, all their attempts were Unsuccessful.

Secondly, most of them here oppose to me keeping pigeons either on Basis of caste or other. They say their tenants are Brahmins (by bringing this Point I dont mean to offend any religion or so) & they dont like anyone around keeping Birds or other Pets. They also spoke to my MOM asking me to get rid of all my Pigeons. I really get Frustrated with all this. The entire set up is in my own building, I keep it in neat & clean, I take care of them, then whats the bloody problem with these people. Even if these goons come to rob Pigeons, they take it easy saying Pigeon Robbery is no big deal & blame me for keeping Pigeons saying it is because of my Pigeons, they are coming here.

Anyways, be all circumstances, will give them back if they say or do anything
against my lovely Birds.

Sorry for the long post, but it was my Frustration rather the Truth I had to express. 

Wish a Happy & Healthy Pigeon Keeping to all Fanciers.

Thanks,
Syed


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

get a guard dog


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

and one that bites nasty


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Woah!!!
That's horrible... Yeah get a big ferocious dog who can bite chunks of flesh off the goons if they dare to step on your rooftop. If you raise that dog from birth near your pigeons and train it to protect them it will not harm pigeons and pigeons too won't fear it. You can cage the dog when you let your birds out in your presence. My friend keeps two doberman dogs for the same purpose. He lives near a creek so he has different types of predators like mongooses,snake,cats etc attacking his birds and his dogs do guard duty very well. Syed,if you know who them guys are you can complain against them with police or make friends with some guys who could help you get back your pigeons in a way they take from you. Give them a lesson they never forget and that will send a message to such other guys too. Buy a stun gun and if you find anyone on your rooftop just go for it. I'm talking of it from personal experience. My lotan pigeons stock was also stolen once and then I had to take a stand. I used to live at a different place back then,now I live near a secure city and police are really helpful.
Robbing is a common practice in Punjab too. Not only to make bucks but to throw a person out of competition and steal his bloodlines. My friend's brother used to keep pigeons and his pigeons were not only stolen, his loft was also destroyed. He had cameras but the goons wore masks. Then my friend's brother hired goons to steal pigeons of the guy who stole his and now nobody dares to steal his cuz' they know he's not gonna sit quiet if someone steals his pigeons. Take action.
You can up the boundary wall of your house and rooftop and fix it with thorn or double blade wire.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Syed,
Pigeons need a shelter from sun,winters,rain,fluctuating temps etc. In summers many people lose birds due to various diseases which is caused by improper setup. Your loft need to provide your birds with solid shade. The iron and aluminium roof will heat up in sun and pigeons shall be protected from it.
Your shed shall have atleast three wooden sides, roof and other two parallel sides where sun shines thoroughout day. You can make wooden walls within the setup. I have seen many people having same sort of setups and they always complain about sick birds. Do you have cold winters in Hyderabad??? I want good for your birds so please read the info below.
A team of vets managing many poultry farms say


> Heat Stress
> 
> High shed temperature during summer season has a severe impact on poultry Performance. Production efficiency can be affected long before the temperature reaches to a level where survival becomes a concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

H Jass,

Thanks for your advice. Yes, I am definitely waiting to get hold of those goons. Once caught, I will trash them left & right and teach them a lesson. Yes, I have secured one of the sides from where they were coming in, with Iron Mesh having sharp protruding edges on top. Also, will get the CCTV thing done. Having a trained dog is the best option.

I really appreciate your careful nature towards Pigeons. I live in Bangalore that has quite cold & wet climate for most part of the Year. Here we have summers during April to May, that is not that harsh as other places in India. Once we are into June, the monsoon begins. But yes, I agree the aluminium roof gets heated quiet fast. Hence, I have nest boxes completely made out of wood for them, have the loft very well ventilated for good air-flow and also the roof is at an average height of 8.5ft. Anyways, will take extra measures to ensure the loft temp doesn't get too high during summers. I myself designed this loft taking into account the wet & cold climate of Bangalore. Here we have summers that are not that long & harsh. But the monsoon here is quite long and strong, also add the cold climate where nights are really terrible. But surely, I will take your advice on this. 

Thanks.
Syed


----------

